# -



## jw (Mar 29, 2013)

-


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 29, 2013)

That just may be the most awesome grill photo I've ever seen. You need to post that on Facebook.

Never mind ... you did!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 29, 2013)

Sure looks good, Josh!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 29, 2013)

Whoa, hoss! That's a lot of grub for one person...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah Mark 7!


----------



## Zach (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks delicious, brother!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 29, 2013)

> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, hoss! That's a lot of grub for one person...
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 29, 2013)

I am not sure if I am coveting or just really hungry after checking out that picture. By the way it your thread name amused me.


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 29, 2013)

Yummo. I had cheese and crackers before we left for our GF service. Now I am all hungry and it is too late to grill. Maybe tomorrow. That sure looks delicious. What is the thing to the right of the steak, in the front? Some sort of sausage?


----------



## reformedminister (Mar 30, 2013)

You are a stinker! That looks awesome!


----------



## Curt (Mar 30, 2013)

I had a good Friday, too. Visited the castle and watched the changing of the guard ceremony with some tourists we were showing around, then had lunch which included a nice glass of dark beer (the ORIGINAL Budweiser).


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 30, 2013)

> It was a swipe of sorts. Note the Scripture passage below the picture.



Oh I understood the swipe, I got a few of my Catholic friends steamed on facebook yesterday when I made my status, "It was a good friday to make time and a half"
I see no need to give some sort of lip service to a unwarranted liturgical calendar.


----------

